# Testing Locations?



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Opening day is three weeks from today. The Youth Hunt is in two weeks. Still, no published locations of testing/drop off sites in southern counties. Seems to me that they'd (DNR) would want to firm this up quickly. I hunt Calhoun and have no idea if I can even take a deer home to Livingston County to have it processed. They rolled out all the new regs without a plan in place.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

The hunting digest has a few pages just about the CWD restrictions about moving deer around. There are also a map of deer check stations online. The closest one to Calhoun county is Waterloo Rec Area, or Jerome Country Market, depending on your route home. If I'm reading it correctly, you can leave the area with the deer unless its boned out meat etc. OR you have dropped the head off at a check station, page 39. 

The DNR doesn't always do the best job on things and they are still learning just like everyone else with the CWD thing but its out there. They only have so many ways of getting info out to hunters. 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_80260---,00.html

https://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/ArcGISOnline/interactiveMaps/deercheck/index.html


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. The map is from last year however. I'm familiar with Jerome Country Market. I follow them on FB and they have posted their schedule. No mention in any of it if you want to take your deer to a taxidermist outside the CWD management zone. The DNR site says check info coming soon. Soon is here right now!


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw the copyright was from 2018 so I thought that it was fairly up to date, I then saw where you were talking about the new list wasn't posted yet. Hopefully they get it up soon.

I am more surprised that they have that few of drop off locations listed in the southern half of the state then they do. 4 or 5 listed right now for the southwestern side of the state, but 20+ in the Grand Rapids and that core area. Maybe that will change with the update also. 

Also I see that I said "you can leave the area", should have been "CAN'T". Can't find the edit button to fix it.


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

(2nd try for this post. My computer is not behaving tonight.)
I talked to a DNR employee who works with the CWD issue directly (as I understood their explanation of their work within the DNR) this weekend. They said that 50 workers have been hired to help with testing/check stations. They said how much of the budget was spent on the extra personnel. They said that a list of the stations will be on line. I said that not every body has and/or uses the internet and/or cell phones or has service where they hunt. I suggested they have printed copies where licences are sold. They said they are going to a meeting this week in Lansing on the CWD situation and will bring up the paper copy suggestion.


----------



## BurlyCaveman (Mar 14, 2018)

MSUFW07 said:


> I saw the copyright was from 2018 so I thought that it was fairly up to date, I then saw where you were talking about the new list wasn't posted yet. Hopefully they get it up soon.
> 
> I am more surprised that they have that few of drop off locations listed in the southern half of the state then they do. 4 or 5 listed right now for the southwestern side of the state, but 20+ in the Grand Rapids and that core area. Maybe that will change with the update also.
> 
> Also I see that I said "you can leave the area", should have been "CAN'T". Can't find the edit button to fix it.


Just to muddy the waters some, this is the response I got to the question of removing the deer from the CWD zone before or after turning in the head... Sounds like you can leave the zone before turning in the head.



> Good afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for getting in touch with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting her reply. Strikes me as being another non answer though. I hope they address this soon. I'd also like to see something on how you take a deer to the taxidermist outside the management zone too. Still lot's of unanswered question. I know they can't plan for every contingency, but, more info sooner rather than later would be appreciated. If they don't provide, I fear others will just say screw it and do what they've always done and the new regs be damned.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2018 deer check locations, list and forms.
http://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/ArcGISOnline/interactiveMaps/deercheck/

2018 CWD zone deer transportion options explained.
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/deer_carcass_trasport_cwd_mgmt_631215_7.pdf


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks. That's new since yesterday


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Corner of M37 & M82 has a check station, in Newaygo


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

More check stations and drop boxes will be added. Keep checking to keep yourself updated.


----------

